# 05 FUJI TEAM SL, for a starter?



## 514329

any thoughts on this bike? its very light and fast. I'm choosing between the 05 Scattante CFR w/ has a softer ride but heavier at around 17lbs to fuji's 15.5lbs. anybody's oppinion will greatly be appreciated.


----------



## capt_phun

What do you buy on it to make it fast? I didn't know it was specced with a four stroke engine.


----------



## 514329

actually my armada's v8 fit beautifully in it. only I can't fit the dual trans so it not 4x4


----------



## imetis

The Fuji is the same bike as the Motobecane Le Champ SL, except the Motobecane has a better wheelset, and is $1000 cheaper. I've put about 500 miles on my Le Champion since it arrived last month, and the ride is not harsh at all. I'm changing the saddle, but other than that, I don't see anything to upgrade on this bike. Go with the Fuji if you have a local dealer and need to be pampered, otherwise save a grand and check out bikesdirect.com.


----------



## 514329

thanks imetis, i bought it the other day from Performance for $1499.00 + 10% rebate and i also bought a 05 lemond chambery for $1199.00 from a LBS. now i'm comparing them parts for parts, ride and weight. fuji weigh around 15+lbs agaisnt lemonds 18+lbs. any suggestions, thanks.


----------



## 53T

Do you have a scale?
I am a little surprised that the Fuji (in $1500 trim) comes in under 16#, or even under 17#. What size frame is that? Are you counting pedals?


----------



## 514329

yes i do. i have a size 52 and the pedals are time impact s. i weigh myself first at 162lbs ( same at the gym ) so my scale are pretty much close. the fuji team sl came out close to 16lbs. while the lemond chambery size 51 weigh over 18lbs.


----------



## mayukawa

The 2005 Fuji Team SL is NOT the same frame as the Motobecane Le Champ SL...


----------



## imetis

The Fuji: http://www.fujibikes.com/2005/bikes.asp?id=5
The Motobecane: http://www.motobecane.com/lesl05.html

My appologies, you are correct. I believed and propogated a misconception. The spec is identicle, and the frames are similar, but the tube shapes are different, slightly. They are both Taiwanese aluminum frames, likely from the same factory. They call the type of aluminum different things (one is U6 the other A6), but I'd guess the material is truely the same.


----------



## 514329

thanks guys. last night, i decided to keep the fuji base on weight, its double compact crank against the triple of lemond, the ride was better on lemond but hey, the saddle was thickly padded. so the lemond went back to my LBS ( i never had a good buying experience ) and the good thing about the fuji was i was able to swap the cassette ( new + a time pedal free ) from 12-25 to 12-27 at no charge. i really have a good time buying at performance than at the LBS. but again, thats just the performance here in my area. thanks.


----------



## toshi

My .02 cents... my fuji team sl has been nothing short of awesome in pretty much every respect. All the components are excellent (full Ultegra save for the Tektro calipers & FSA carbon compact crankset; Ritchey WCS cockpit). I use sl eggbeaters and Korso/Neuvation wheels; the bike comes in at just under 17lbs. It would not be hard to drop this bike below 15lbs in weight, if you wanted to.

The frame is definitely stiff and makes for an awesome sprinting and climbing machine (I'm about 144lbs and steep climbs are part of regular rides here in San Francisco). It feels like everything you push out is directly transmitted to foward power.

By the same token, the ride is far from unforgiving, and the roads here are generally horrendous. My track bike uses Reynolds steel and is relatively cushy, but the fuji isn't far behind, believe it or not. I'm surprised at how refined the ride quality is, actually - test ride one next to other aluminum bikes from trek, cdale, look, etc, and you'll see what I mean. The carbon fork helps, but I think the grade of aluminum and more likely the geometry and design of the rear stays helps as well. Aluminum doesn't have to be a harsh ride.

The geometry is aggressive and the handling is telepathic. It feels like my track bike in terms of steering.

Shot of the bike before any significant fit tweaks.


----------



## Sintesi

toshi said:


> My .02 cents... my fuji team sl has been nothing short of awesome in pretty much every respect. All the components are excellent (full Ultegra save for the Tektro calipers & FSA carbon compact crankset; Ritchey WCS cockpit). I use sl eggbeaters and Korso/Neuvation wheels; the bike comes in at just under 17lbs. It would not be hard to drop this bike below 15lbs in weight, if you wanted to.
> 
> The frame is definitely stiff and makes for an awesome sprinting and climbing machine (I'm about 144lbs and steep climbs are part of regular rides here in San Francisco). It feels like everything you push out is directly transmitted to foward power.
> 
> By the same token, the ride is far from unforgiving, and the roads here are generally horrendous. My track bike uses Reynolds steel and is relatively cushy, but the fuji isn't far behind, believe it or not. I'm surprised at how refined the ride quality is, actually - test ride one next to other aluminum bikes from trek, cdale, look, etc, and you'll see what I mean. The carbon fork helps, but I think the grade of aluminum and more likely the geometry and design of the rear stays helps as well. Aluminum doesn't have to be a harsh ride.
> 
> The geometry is aggressive and the handling is telepathic. It feels like my track bike in terms of steering.
> 
> Shot of the bike before any significant fit tweaks.


Does it heal the sick and raise the dead as well?


----------



## toshi

Sintesi said:


> Does it heal the sick and raise the dead as well?


I'm checking on that one...but it does make a fantastic meatloaf.


----------



## 514329

mine comes in under 16lbs. w/ the pedals so I really don't know why.and my weighing scale is pretty accurate ( i weigh the same 165lbs in the gym too ). i got the stock wheel set AC sprint 350. i'll probably upgrade the brakes to ultegra or dura ace ( if the price is $125 a pair ). anyway that's a nice set of wheels.


----------



## Sintesi

toshi said:


> I'm checking on that one...but it does make a fantastic meatloaf.


The man loves his bike ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## ronr2004

*2005 Fuji Team SL-*

Hi- I'm looking to buy a 2005 Fuji Team SL : Does anyway out there got one in their basement? Also - has any rode/owned one and can tell me anything about their experience.


----------



## terbennett

The Fuji Team SL was an amazing bike. Those are definitely sub 16 lb. bikes. I used to have an 04 in a 58 cm and with pedals, it weighed 16.1 lbs. This is a bike that will spoil you. It was crazy light and the ride was actually pretty compliant. I've ridden on harsh aluminum bikes but this wasn't one of them. If you buy one equipped with the AC 350 wheels, you might want to switch them out if you're a larger rider. Max rider weight on them is around 175 lbs, I believe. The only thing that comes close today at that weight will cost you at least $5,000. This bike was Fuji's hidden gem. This bike weighed less than it's carbon competitors at the time. As mentioned earlier, the old Motobecane Le Champion SL was essentially the same bike with different shaped downtube and better wheels. Funny was that it was under 16 lbs with an all aluminum frame. The only carbon on it was, the fork, crank arms. Everything else was aluminum and the bike was Ultegra equipped on top of that. I usually recommend this bike (and the Le Champion SL) to crit racers on a budget as an alternative to the CAAD bikes. They are pretty inexpensive and they have good drivetrains to boot. Resale value is lower than many other brands (especially the Le Champion SL). Still it's a great bike. If you want one right away, here's a link to NOS Motobecane framesets for under $300 with full carbon fork:

BikeIsland.com


----------



## Smirob

I have one that I put together from a NOS frame and with modern components in a size 58 it weighs less than 16 pounds. It is light and stiff in all the right places but not the wrong ones. I have a CAAD 9 also. It's very close to the CAAD9 in stiffness, but way more compliant. I haven't ridden a CAAD10 but imagine it would be something like the Fuji but stiffer. I outfitted mine to be my climbing bike and it excels at that task.


----------

